# Video: A Perfect Michigan Doe



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Friend, Bullwinkle (aka Joe Reynolds) took a good doe yesterday at sunset. Meat for the freezer. 
Joe Reynolds Takes a Michigan Doe - YouTube


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Well good deal meat for the freezer is always good


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks, Pokey. My turn next.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

right on! is that a picinik table in the background all set up for venison supper?


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

That's a shootin' bench at the head of my firing range. That one's going to Bullwinkle's nephew and is being processed into venison sausage sticks, apart from steaks and loins. Had a few in front of me in another field this eve but no real gimmies. Thirteen days left for does.


----------

